# Multiple Tank Housing?



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I keep many snakes and to keep things organized and to use less space, I use a rack system, which is like a drawer unit with heat in the back. 

Now, if I were to really get into keeping/breeding fish, I'd need to do the same thing. Is there a way to set up tanks on some kind of shelving unit? I'm no good at building anything but any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

If you just want shelving with simple rectangular tanks sharing walls, sorta like a LFS display, it would be fairly easy to do with plexi. With plexi you can also drill holes in the back to have the water all go into one sump so save on filtration (only good for fish who want the same water conditions). 

For the shelf, You would need to give more detail about what kinds of space u have and how tall you want it to be, etc. Also what type of material do you want to use for the shelf? metal, wood, etc.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Preferably metal but wood might be my best bet, as I am very challenged when it comes to DIY. One day I hope to run my own Fish/Exotics store so learning to build these types of tanks is on my To Do list. As far as space, this won't happen until I actually move into a house, so I won't know what kind of space I'll have to work with till then.

Is it possible to use plastic tubs as "tanks". I've heard different answers for this. Some people have said the plastic leaks toxins into the water. Others have said its fine. Personally I did keep a fish in a tub that held 15 gallons successfully for several weeks. I eventually found her a new home and now I'm going to turn the tub into a rodent enclosure.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Twitch said:


> Preferably metal but wood might be my best bet, as I am very challenged when it comes to DIY.


Wood looks better 



Twitch said:


> One day I hope to run my own Fish/Exotics store so learning to build these types of tanks is on my To Do list.


Me too. I dream about it sometimes. 



Twitch said:


> Is it possible to use plastic tubs as "tanks". I've heard different answers for this. Some people have said the plastic leaks toxins into the water. Others have said its fine. Personally I did keep a fish in a tub that held 15 gallons successfully for several weeks.


It depends on the type of plastic the tub is made of. I know for sure that there are tubs that is safe for fish but i dont know what the plastic is called.


----------



## Ostara (Sep 19, 2010)

I think most tubs are okay as long as you rinse them out to make sure there's nothing in them. I've seen plenty of people using regular old storage bins with filters and heaters when they needed some quick housing. I found a couple of round 18 gallon tubs with rope handles at Target that I use constantly for plants, driftwood, moving fish, etc. I'm pretty sure that plastic only leeches chemicals when it's left in the heat/sun, so you should be good with regular tropical temperatures. That's why you hear not to microwave things in plastic containers or drink from water bottles left in the hot car.

Here are a few tub tanks from people on the forum: Rubbermaid, Black Tub, Storage Bin


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks. I was thinking of setting up some tubs as fish tanks since they are so much lighter and cheaper. You can buy a 15 gallon tub for about $10 or less. I was thinking about trying this out with spawning betta fish as that will probably be the first fish I try to breed. 

Would the plastic work with salt water? Something is telling me it won't, but I was just wondering. If it only works for freshwater, that works, but it would be cool if I could use it for salt too. 

Thanks for all the info. So are there any plans online showing how to build a stand for multiple tanks?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Bettaboy spawns all his bettas in plastic containers i think... He uses small cups to seperate them but they all live in the same pool of water.

In terms of fabrication, i think most places order custom tanks that come with shelving, although if you do a DIY system, it should not be too difficult to create. Depending on the style shelving you are looking for would define what material you would make your shelf out of. IE, if you want it to look super classy, then wood would be the way to go. However, if you just want simple, metal shelving/stands could readily be bought and will be just as good a strong wooden stand.

Acrylic works with salt water, i dont know about those tubs though..


----------



## Ostara (Sep 19, 2010)

They're wonderfully economical. The 18 gallon ones I mentioned were only $6 each.

I've seen tubs used as saltwater sumps, but not just for keeping the fish in since you'd want to see them. I'd imagine that it would work fine for that too if you set it up right. I stumbled across a video of a guy that was keeping a Moorish idol in a storage bin that I think was also his sump not too long ago.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

watch these !!!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent find Bear.


----------

